# Java Performance testen



## raptor09 (23. Jul 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

ich möchte gerne die Performance meines Java-Codes testen. Als Randinfo: es geht um RPC (Remote Procedure call) - Mechanismen wie RMI (Remote Method Invocation) oder SIMON (Simple Invocation of Methods over Network). (Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht im falschen Unterforum, denn direkt mit RPC hat meine Frage nichts zu tun  )

Ich möchte mit mehreren Technologien eine Client-Server-Anwendung erstellen und diese Anwendungen dann in den Punkten Schnelligkeit, Speicherverbrauch usw vergleichen (das ist Teil einer Studienarbeit). 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich bei euch nachfragen, ob ihr gute Tools zur Leistungsmessung kennt, die einfach zu bedienen sind und viele Informationen liefern? 

Ich habe bereits ein paar gefunden, die meisten davon sind jedoch kommerziell (wie z.B. JProfiler). Am liebsten wäre mir etwas, was ich für umsonst verwenden könnte. 

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle freundlichen Helfer


----------



## Empire Phoenix (23. Jul 2012)

System.currentTimeinMillis()?

Das an den richtigen stellen sollte bei entsprechend richtigen Mikrobenchmakrs (googlen hat viele fallen) eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Gast2 (23. Jul 2012)

Du könntest dir mal VisualVM anschauen:
http://visualvm.java.net/


----------



## mvitz (23. Jul 2012)

Sollte man die Messungen selber mit System.currentTimeinMillis() machen, würde ich Home empfehlen.


----------



## FArt (24. Jul 2012)

Apache JMeter - Apache JMeter


----------



## bygones (24. Jul 2012)

fuer einen Start wuerde ich die VisualVM empfehlen, da diese schon beim JDK dabei ist


----------



## raptor09 (24. Jul 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

System.currentTimeinMillis() 
ist leider nicht das was ich suche, da ich auch Informationen über verwendeten Speicher etc haben möchte. 

Ich habe mich ein bisschen mit dem Java Tool VisualVM warm gemacht, das reicht denke ich für meine Anforderungen erstmal aus. Vielen Dank für den Tipp! 

Wenn ich bei VisualVM auf CPU Profiling gehe, das verwirrt mich noch etwas. Liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das nicht die eigentliche CPU-Auslastung anzeigt, sondern nur die prozentuale Verwendung der Rechenzeit, die die Applikation zugewiesen bekommen hat? Und kann es sein, dass keine Unterscheidung gemacht wird zwischen einem Prozess, der voll unter Stress rechnet und einem, der im Leerlauf vor sich hin dümpelt?


----------



## raptor09 (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo und guten Morgen!

noch eine Frage zum JavaVisual VM Profiler 

Wenn ich den CPU-Profiler bei meinem Programm mitlaufen lasse, bekomme ich viele Einträge vom Parser (wie z.b. den Eintrag 

```
org.json.simple.parser.Yylex.yylex()
```
)  

siehe Bild im Anhang.

Diese Aktivität wird in einer Funktion ausgeführt, die aus einem String ein JSON Objekt erstellt. Die Funktion selbst hat jedoch nur einen Bruchteil der Aktivität des Parsers. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle Aktivitäten, die innerhalb einer Funktion ausgeführt werden, dieser Funktion zuzuordnen? 
Also in diesem Fall, dass alle Aktivitäten des Parsers, die als Folge von Anweisungen innerhalb Funktion A ausgeführt werden, auch als Aktivität von Funktion A dargestellt werden?


Im Bild sieht man an erster Stelle auch die Methode

```
sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run()
```
Ich habe jedoch in meinem Programm Code an keiner Stelle RMI verwendet. In einem anderen Package im selben Projekt werden zwar RMI Elemente verwendet, aber meine Main-Klasse, von der ich das Programm starte, sollte zu keiner Zeit auf das andere Package zugreifen. 
Weiß jemand, was das dort zu suchen hat? 

Entschuldigt, falls ich dumme Fragen stelle  aber auch nach viel Suchen hab ich auf diese Fragen keine Antwort gefunden. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfen.


----------



## Swoop (25. Jul 2012)

Wenn du Eclipse nebenbei offen hast, wird es auch in VisualVM angezeigt.


----------



## raptor09 (25. Jul 2012)

Ich nehm mal an, das war auf das Problem mit der RMI-Methode bezogen. 

Dann kann ich das ja getrost ignorieren, da das nichts mit meinem Programm zu tun hat, Danke!


----------



## Swoop (25. Jul 2012)

raptor09 hat gesagt.:


> Ich nehm mal an, das war auf das Problem mit der RMI-Methode bezogen.
> 
> Dann kann ich das ja getrost ignorieren, da das nichts mit meinem Programm zu tun hat, Danke!



Achso ja.
Im Navigator auf der linken Seite kann man ja verschiedene Projekte auswählen. Dort ist unter anderem auch Eclipse enthalten, da es ja auch eine Java-Anwendung ist.
Solltest du das ausgewählt haben (oder ich weis nicht was ist wenn man dort gar nichts auswählt) dann zeigt es die Prozesse von Eclipse ebenso.

Grüße Swoop


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jul 2012)

Bei dem Profiler ist oben rechts so eine leicht versteckte Checkbox mit "Settings". Wenn man die auswählt, kann man Filter angeben, welche Klassen berücksichtigt werden sollen. Hilft das schon?


----------



## raptor09 (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo Marco13, 

leider hilft das nur sehr bedingt. Die Liste enthält dann zwar nur die Methoden der ausgewählten Klassen, aber es scheint nicht die Zeit angezeigt zu werden, die die Methode mit allen Operationen in ihr benötigt. 

Im Anhang habe ich mal die Ansicht, die ich dann bekomme. Die Zeiten für die Methoden fällt viel geringer aus als die Zeit, die die Methoden des Parsers benötigen (siehe Anhang in meinem vorletzten Post). 

Es scheint, als würde diese Option nur die Operationen der Methode selbst berücksichtigen, und nicht der Operationen, die auf Objekten anderer Klassen innerhalb der Methode ausgeführt werden (in diesem Fall auf einem JSON Objekt). 

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp 

Weiß jemand, wie ich das so hinbekomme? Also dass die komplette Bearbeitungszeit der Methoden angezeigt wird, ohne für jedes weitere Objekt innerhalb der Methode auch einen Eintrag anzulegen? 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jul 2012)

Soweit ich weiß geht das mit der VisualVM nicht (wäre aber schön wenn mich jemand eines besseren belehren würde...). Ich habe für detailliertere Benchmarks dann Eclipse Test & Performance Tools Platform Project verwendet, wo man die Zeiten sehr schön hierarchisch (!) und ausführlich in einer ein- und ausklappbaren Baum/Tabellen-Ansicht augfelistet bekommt. Die Installation kann hakelig sein, es wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt (und kommt AFAIK nicht mit Java 7 klar...) aber ansonsten ist/war das ein SEHR gutes Tool.


----------



## raptor09 (25. Jul 2012)

Danke für den Tip, aber wird für mich dann leider nichts werden, da ich Java 7 verwende und JavaFX 2, welches ja auch sehr neu ist. Damit wird das Tool dann wohl auch nicht klar kommen 

Trotzdem Danke und gut zu Wissen, dass VisualVM das nicht kann, dann brauch ich da auch nicht weiter experimentieren


----------



## d3rbastl3r (4. Sep 2012)

Moin ^^

Mal ne Allgemeinere Frage von mir zu JavaRMI. Kann mir einer sagen ob es sich lohnt JavaRMI bei komplexeren Projekten zu verwenden oder kostet diese zu viel Performance oder verursacht zu viel Overhead?

Ich bin gerade dabei ein etwas größeres Projekt umzusetzen. Der Server hierzu ist nur ein VServer mit begrenzter Leistung. Es sollen ca. 1.000 Zugriffe zur gleichen Zeit stattfinden können ohne dass es zu Performanceeinbußen kommt. Nun bin ich zwischen JavaRMI und Sockets am schwanken, bin mir nicht sicher welchen Lasten JavaRMI gewachsen ist.


----------



## Marco13 (4. Sep 2012)

Vielleicht wäre das in einem eigenen Thread besser aufgehoben. Allgemein kann man aber sagen, dass man bei "manuellen" Sockets einiges falsch machen kann, und speziell bei vielen Zugriffen das Threading schwierig sein kann. Also... ob man damit was hinkriegt, was schneller ist als RMI hängt so gesehen weniger von RMI ab


----------



## d3rbastl3r (4. Sep 2012)

Hmm, dann muss ich die Verbindung zum Server und die Kommunikation so kapseln dass sich das jederzeit durch Sockets ersetzen lässt (was man ohnehin tun sollte) und falls es zu Performance-Einbußen kommen sollte durch Sockets oder anderes ersetzen ...


Danke ^^


----------



## Marco13 (4. Sep 2012)

Vielleicht mal abwarten, ob http://www.java-forum.org/members/2456.html noch was dazu sagt, da gibt es bestimmt Erfahrungswerte bzgl. der Performance. Ein bißchen was steht ja auch schon auf Start - SIMON - root1.de - Software Engineering (und nebenbei: RMI kann schon hakelig sein, vor allem wenn Router ins Spiel kommen...)


----------

